# Insurance Issues? Loss of Coverage because of ride share?



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

There are not too many insurance companies that do not exclude ride share as an activity they will cover. 

Has anyone lost coverage or had a claim refused because their Insurer found out they were driving for a TNC without an additional insurance rider/policy?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Some have.

They Probably Dont like Delivering Pizza Either!


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> There are not too many insurance companies that do not exclude ride share as an activity they will cover.


Is this a double or a triple reverse negative?


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> There are not too many insurance companies that do not exclude ride share as an activity they will cover.
> 
> Has anyone lost coverage or had a claim refused because their Insurer found out they were driving for a TNC without an additional insurance rider/policy?


Search through the forum. There are dozens of horror story posts about this happening to drivers that didn't have specific coverage for rideshare that thought "It won't happen to me". Then they found out no coverage, got dropped, stuck with Ubers 1K deductible and had to find new insurance.


----------

